# New Oji Pioneer



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

Woodchip carrier New Oji Pioneer arriving Napier 9/6/2005


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Great Tony this wood chip carr. Sanoyasu built 1994,IMO:9088574.
Gp


----------

